
Implementing success - mjmasn
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/implementing-success-jon-mason
======
mjmasn
Would be interesting to see some opinions from the more enterprise-IT oriented
folk here, an area where implementation failures are widely reported, and
costly to the organisations involved. Do you agree that blaming management or
a failure of the technology is too simplistic?

